# Dell Inspiron Black screen



## brandonbr (May 29, 2007)

I have a dell inspiron 2200 which loads up to the windows xp booting screen with the bar scrolling across. after that it goes to a black screen with the pointer visible and nothing happens. I can move the pointer around but no log in screen, nothing. What should I do?


----------



## Striker840 (May 2, 2007)

can you boot into safe mode possibly?


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

Striker840 said:


> can you boot into safe mode possibly?


Hi,

My name is Todd and I'm with Dell's community outreach group. We try to help customers via blogs and forums. I saw your post and wanted to see if I could help.

The suggestion above is a good one. It sounds like your system is having issues loading the video driver for some reason, and if you can get into Safe Mode (which only loads basic video drivers) that will help us determine what is going on.

To enter Safe Mode tap the <F8> key as the system begins to power up. Select the default Safe Mode selection when that screen comes up. You will see a long list of software drivers and apps installing but eventually you will come to a screen with the words Safe Mode in each of the corners. If Windows acts normally in Safe Mode then the issue is with the video driver.

You can also try the Dell Driver Reset Tool which should be loaded on your system. Click on START, then Programs, and you should see it listed in a Dell folder. If not, you can download it from our support site, http://support.Dell.com.

Let me know if any of this helps. If not, there are a few other things we can try.

Thanky you,

Todd

Customer Advocate
Dell, Inc.

http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2006/11/19/3648.aspx


----------

